# 2.0T timing belt change????



## DnastyDnB (Jan 20, 2004)

my A4 has 96000 miles on it. thinking about doing the timing belt soon. where can I find a DIY or more info. Ihave been searching for a while but coudn't find much info...


----------



## DnastyDnB (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T timing belt change???? (DnastyDnB)*

any tip?


----------



## boonkauc (Jun 16, 2004)

Costs about 1600 at the stealership IIRC, try your neighborhood import shop and see what they want.


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (boonkauc)*

Audi calls for timing belt replacement at 110K for the 2.0T
"At 110K miles (175km) replace timing belt (2.0TFSI engine only). Check condition of timing belt
tensioning system, dampening pulleys, and idler pulleys and replace if necessary (2.0TFSI
engine only)."


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (live2skate4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *live2skate4me* »_Audi calls for timing belt replacement at 110K for the 2.0T
"At 110K miles (175km) replace timing belt (2.0TFSI engine only). Check condition of timing belt
tensioning system, dampening pulleys, and idler pulleys and replace if necessary (2.0TFSI
engine only)."

Maybe on the new 2.0T FSI engines, which use a timing chain. For the older BPG 2.0T FSI engine found on 2005.5-2007 (maybe 2008), the maintenance schedule to replace the Timing belt is at 75,000 miles
To the OP: I would recommend buying a subscription to the Bentley Manual. You will find the procedure to replace the TB laid out there


----------



## JAHciple (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: (boonkauc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boonkauc* »_Costs about 1600 at the stealership IIRC, try your neighborhood import shop and see what they want. 

$1600, that's too much just for a belt change, isn't it? i would go to a local shop instead or an audi tech that does side jobs.


----------



## artemide8 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (JAHciple)*

I have a 2006 A4 2.0...when is the timing due for replacement..its best to replace anything else when this is done like tensioners,water pump,etc,etc?.


----------



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (mml7)*

I think I got a letter in the mail from Audi as an addendum to the owners manual stating that the timing belt change got bumped from 75k to 110k. Its fine for me since I have warranty until 100k.


----------



## boonkauc (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (chrislane31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislane31* »_I think I got a letter in the mail from Audi as an addendum to the owners manual stating that the timing belt change got bumped from 75k to 110k. Its fine for me since I have warranty until 100k.

Depends on the year of the car. I have an 06 and they sent me a letter saying that it is actually still 75k for me and that they apologize for the misinformation. 
I had given the shop hell because I had 75k service done and I got my car CPO when I bought out the lease, partially because of the cost of the timing belt. Shop refused to do it for free, saying that Audi changed it. Well now I have a letter from Audi so they'll be doing it this time.


----------



## teespeed (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T timing belt change???? (DnastyDnB)*

be carefull on doing the job yourself, there are strict procedures on the tensioner roller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (chrislane31)*

told you it was 110k...not like i work in a dealer or anything....


----------



## JAHciple (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: (boonkauc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boonkauc* »_
Depends on the year of the car. I have an 06 and they sent me a letter saying that it is actually still 75k for me and that they apologize for the misinformation. 
I had given the shop hell because I had 75k service done and I got my car CPO when I bought out the lease, partially because of the cost of the timing belt. Shop refused to do it for free, saying that Audi changed it. Well now I have a letter from Audi so they'll be doing it this time. 

so how much should we be looking at for the timing belt change?


----------



## taylora19 (Oct 10, 2003)

if you drive like the rest of us enthusiasts, you should change it around 75k


----------



## boonkauc (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (JAHciple)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAHciple* »_
so how much should we be looking at for the timing belt change?

From what I recall, it's a 6 hour job, so you've got quite a bit in labor right off the bat. Not sure how much the parts are. I seem to remember hearing 1600 for the whole job. 
On another note, Audi still refused to do mine ay my 85k service even though I had the letter saying they would do it free of charge. 
After getting back in touch with Audi of America, they agreed to do it at 110k free of charge, even though I will be out of warranty at that point.


----------



## bblume (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (boonkauc)*

Just did my friends A3 yesterday...Took the whole day on the lift...but definitely worth
saving the money...ECS tuning has a refurb kit, just get a manual and some tools (oh yeah and don't forget the lift....otherwise your back will be done!) HOWEVER....his is a frontrack so it's a transverse motor. There might be even less room to opertate on a longitudinally mounted motor


_Modified by bblume at 12:06 PM 3/28/2009_


----------



## DnastyDnB (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T timing belt change???? (DnastyDnB)*

anyone did the job on a 96+ A4 quattro? I am thinking about doing it myself to save some cash... pics and vids would be nice.. the only thing is that I don't have a garage, I'm thinking about renting a storage unit to do that...








Also I don't have a lift. and will have to deal without one!


_Modified by DnastyDnB at 9:05 PM 3/30/2009_


----------



## DnastyDnB (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T timing belt change???? (DnastyDnB)*

Hellllp


----------



## mjc10763 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: 2.0T timing belt change???? (DnastyDnB)*

op, is your car a b5? you said its 96+, thats a b5 a4, not a b7
this should help:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...67510


----------



## jlesica (Sep 8, 2011)

*A3 Timing Belt Cost*

Here's the cost estimate from my local import shop (belt and pump) including labor and parts and tax: $718.61

Audi A3, 2006, 2.0T, FWD, DSG


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

DnastyDnB said:


> anyone did the job on a 96+ A4 quattro? I am thinking about doing it myself to save some cash... pics and vids would be nice.. the only thing is that I don't have a garage, I'm thinking about renting a storage unit to do that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 96 and have done that job twice, make sure replace the thermostat otherwise it's a do-over several months later because you tried to save $20.

Been there etc!!

Change the belt, tensioner, water pump and thermostat. There is a special tool to align the cams (no timing marks).


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Got mine done at an Indy shop for $1000

Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

Our 2.0t longitudinal timing services start at $325.00 labor only and our b5 1.8t services at $275.00 labor only.


----------



## shiro1745 (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/327828-DIY-B7-A4-Timing-Belt-Change


----------



## sickity (Sep 22, 2007)

Price will vary by shop with the main difference between audi and another shop is the parts they use, for example ECS sells a kit for ~$250 composed of various OE and OEM parts..I plan to do it myself but want to replace everything with genuine audi/vw parts so I made my own on ECS from only OE parts and the cost of that is about $550...I assume shop rates for labour are similar $85-110/hr....


----------

